# Does tyre dressing damage tyres?



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

I use Meg Tyre Endurance gel. 

Do tyre dressings damage or shorten the lifespan of tyres?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nah 

Megs is **** anyway though so may aswell swap to a better one and I can feed you some bovine excrement so that you believe it does damage them


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

the new astra vxr had issues with cracking tyres after like 6 months and some dealerships tried to blame tyre dressings.

Is a load of rubbish though


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Nah
> 
> Megs is **** anyway though so may aswell swap to a better one and I can feed you some bovine excrement so that you believe it does damage them


Im almost out of megs. Im looking on getting t1 or gyeon tire next. What one would u say to get kimo ? Im edging towards t1 as i dnt really like the sprays ive tried


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bigoggy said:


> Im almost out of megs. Im looking on getting t1 or gyeon tire next. What one would u say to get kimo ? Im edging towards t1 as i dnt really like the sprays ive tried


Zaino z16 for me, then t1 and gyeon are pretty similar


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Might give the t1 a go next then thanks mate and il have a look at the zaino too


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

To answer the OP question,Yes it does this is 1 months usage of a popular brand.








.SJ.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

is that the megs effect?


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I have Gtechniq T1, Gtechniq T2 and Gyeon Tire and it is very close between all three are fantastic durability and give the natural look but if I had to pick I would say Gyeon Tire.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol the old stuff may have dried them out yes.
But the modern stuff in theory should prolong the life of the sidewall due to the nourishing effect


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Lol the old stuff may have dried them out yes.
> But the modern stuff in theory should prolong the life of the sidewall due to the nourishing effect


Lol, feed your tyres. About as laughable as people feeding their leather seats.

In theory we could reach light speed ........

Never met anyone who has though.

I would have thought someone with your experience has little time for theories. :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aah - so that's what happened. Could the sponge applicator have been a little too rough?



Cooks


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Lol the old stuff may have dried them out yes.
> But the modern stuff in theory should prolong the life of the sidewall due to the nourishing effect


Make sure you take the wheels off and do the inside every time as well? 

Give the tread a miss tho!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> To answer the OP question,Yes it does this is 1 months usage of a popular brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God that is truly shocking !!!!

I must remember to never dress the inside of my tyres again ....:lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Lol, feed your tyres. About as laughable as people feeding their leather seats.
> 
> In theory we could reach light speed ........
> 
> ...


Laugh all you want a rubber sidewall or a door seal. Ever seen them dry out and crack???. YUP... So what do you put on rubber seals to prevent this???? Mmmmmmmmmmm swissvax rubber seal feed maybe?. Gummi pfoedge maybe. Or is this all crap as well??? Maybe maybe not


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Laugh all you want a rubber sidewall or a door seal. Ever seen them dry out and crack???. YUP... So what do you put on rubber seals to prevent this???? Mmmmmmmmmmm swissvax rubber seal feed maybe?. Gummi pfoedge maybe. Or is this all crap as well??? Maybe maybe not


These work by softening the seals but do not repair or prevent the rubber from degrading. Rubber degrades as the plasticisers in it degrade and the polymer chains breakdown. No potions will reverse this.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No agreed. The crap from the road also speediates this process so a clean dressed tyre hasnt got the road crud on the dressing disallows the road crud direct contact with the sidewall.
Same as wax on paintwork.
The seal dressings yes while they soften the seal also prlong the life of the seal against degredation the same as a decent tyre dressing will.
And on top of that it looks better to see a dressed tyre rather than a manky tyre


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Gyeon tyre which is actually a tyre protectant. And makes the tyres look good.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Tum te tum walks round with hands in pockets whilst whistling a happy tune ( tunelessly )


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

Jonny_R said:


> the new astra vxr had issues with cracking tyres after like 6 months and some dealerships tried to blame tyre dressings.
> 
> Is a load of rubbish though


How could a specific model of car have any more cracked tyres of the same brand/model/size/age of tyre on any other car?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't know mate but it's a known problem with the new Astra vxr's everyone complaining of cracked tyres very early on in ownership


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe something do do with the original tyres and the heat disipation through the rins into the tyre thus overheating it a degrading it quickly.
The heat through the rims and wheel geometry, coupled with possible tyre slip ( turning on the rim slightly under torque ) could account for it, but dont know for sure


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

My tyres don't stay for 6 months on the car  

In these 6 month there can't be a tyre dressing that will have the time to disintegrate my tyre


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe not a dressing but excess use of either heavy acid or heavy alkali wheel cleaner aint gonna do them much good


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Gyeon tire is good. 

Swissvax pneu is my favourite. 

Af satin is ok. Good looks but durability isn't the best in wet weather


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> Don't know mate but it's a known problem with the new Astra vxr's everyone complaining of cracked tyres very early on in ownership


I would put my money on it being a bad batch of tyres fitted to them, Nothing to do with tyre dressings.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Pinnacle Black Onyx is the best i've used


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

-Jamie- said:


> I would put my money on it being a bad batch of tyres fitted to them, Nothing to do with tyre dressings.


I know mate, Im not saying it is dressings.

But I know a lot of owners have been getting fobbed off by Vauxhall blaming tyre dressings etc.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Maybe not a dressing but excess use of either heavy acid or heavy alkali wheel cleaner aint gonna do them much good


Will it do them bad though? I would think rubber would be one of the best things for containing acids and alkalis? IIRC it's used to line tanks and pipes. Companies that sell wheel cleaners WILL check that they don't degrade rubber.

It's pretty much a moot point anyway. Tyre failure is exceptionally uncommon, no amount of wheel cleaner, acp, dressing or protectant will reduce or increase the lifespan below or beyond the standard wear life of a tyre.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Tyres degrade due to the effects of ageing and that is caused by UV light, Ozone and heat. You should Always check that the tyre is not TOO old when its being fitted as there is a manufacturing date stamp as part of the wall detail on the tyre. The tyre dressing doesnt do much other than undress your wallet. If it were to be ABSORBED into the tyre it would be porous and leak anyway. Most is just a Silicone based thing. Oil based would slowly dissolve the tyre and make it swell slightly.


----------

